# Many People Think That Sikhism Is A Sect Of Islam Or Hinduism



## panja (Jun 9, 2004)

Q: Many people think that Sikhism is a sect of Islam or Hinduism and many others think that Sikhism is a combination of Islam and Hinduism. What do Sikhs say about this topic? 

A: Sikhism is an individual religion formed by God through Sikh Guru. 

God sent Guru Nanak Dev Ji to the this world in order to enlighten Hindus and Muslims that they are merely fighting with each other and were performing unnecessary rituals and they were not doing the true worship. God established Sikhism through Guru Nanak and it is completely wrong to consider Sikhism as a part or combination of either Hinduism or Islam. Sikhism does not take any ritual or beliefs from either Islam or Hinduism. 

Guru Nanak considers himself neither Hindu nor Muslim. He did not follow Hindu rituals and nor did he join Islamic law. As commanded by God, Guru Nanak introduced a true faith, whose sole purpose is the love towards God. Guru Nanak denounced both Islamic and Hindu superstitions and told them to worship God instead of considering their religion superior. 

Many Hindus and Muslims consider their religion superior but Guru Nanak Dev Ji instructed to focus on meditation of God instead of glorifying a religion. Bhai Gurdas narrates one instance when Hindus and Muslims asked Guru Nanak about was greater among them. “Priest from both Hinduism and Islam got together and began discussing religion. A great fantasy has been created and no one could understand its mystery. They asked Guru Nanak to open and search in his scripture whether Hindu is great or the Muslim. Guru replied that, without good deeds both will have to weep and wail. Only by being a Hindu or a Muslim one cannot get accepted in the kingdom of God. As the color of safflower is impermanent and is washed away in water, likewise the colors of religiosity are also temporary.” (Bhai Gurdas Ji’s Vaars 1). Guru Nanak Himself said, “The Hindu comes to the house of a Hindu. By reading the scriptures, he puts on the sacred thread. He puts on the thread, but does evil deeds. Not by taking baths he will be approved in the Kingdom of God. The Muslim glorifies his own faith. Without following the Guru, he will not be accepted in the Kingdom of God. Only a few people follow even if they are shown the way” (Guru Granth Sahib, 951). 

Following are the reasons how Sikhism is different from both Hinduism and Islam: 

1. Hindus worship Demi-Gods like Shiva, Bramhma, Krishna, Vishnu, Kali, Durga, Ganesh and others. Sikhism instructs to believe in One Almighty God. “The performance of countless millions of other devotions is not even equal to one devotion to the Name of God” (Guru Granth Sahib, 1163). [ More ... ] 

2. Hindus perform idol worship. Sikhism instructs not to perform idol worship and not to worship anyone else besides God. Guru Granth Sahib Ji is Sikhs' Holy Scripture. Sikhs bow their head in the Gurdwara to Guru Granth Sahib as a sign of respect but Sikhs do not worship the scriptures. Guru Ji is the spiritual teacher of Sikhs and shows the way to meet God. Guru Nanak instructs that idol worship will not lead one to salvation. [ More ... ] 

3. Hindus practice caste system. Hindu society is divided into four basic caste clusters. People are ranked according to their caste and are considered either superior or inferior. Sikhism instructs to consider all humans equal regardless of caste, color, race, class and gender. [ More ... ] 

4. Muslims believe in polygamy and they even marry their cousins. By Islamic law Muslims can have up to four wives. Guru Nanak Dev Ji completely denounced these activities and instructed to be wedded to one person only. 

5. Muslims indulge in animal sacrifices and Guru Nanak told them that this would not bring any good. Killing God’s creations in the Name of God is totally ironic. [ More ... ] 

6. Muslims do not give women equal status. However, Sikhism instructs to give women equal status. [ More ... ] 

7. Muslims makes fast and consider the month of Ramadan holy. Sikhism instructs that making your body suffer will not help you to meet God. Sikhism tells that meditation of God is above all. 

8. Both Hindus and Muslims cut their hair. Sikhs however do not cut their hair as a respect towards God and live the way God made us. [ More ... ] 

9. Both Hindus and Muslims consider their religion superior. Guru Nanak Dev Ji instructed to focus on meditation of God instead of glorifying a religion. To the Muslims Guru Nanak says, “The Muslims praise the Islamic law; they read and reflect upon it but God’s bound servants are those who bind themselves to see God” (Guru Granth Sahib, 465). 

10. Both Hindus and Muslim make pilgrimages. Sikhism instructs to search for God inside your heart. One does not need to go to Pilgrimages in order to be close to God. In addition, Sikhism instructs that taking bath at pilgrimages do not wash sins. Bathing at Ganga, and Triveni does not clean your soul. The only way to clean your soul is to meditate on God. [ More ... ] 

11. Moreover, Sikhism instructs the purpose of life. The purpose of this life is to become one with God, to merge in the One whom we originated from. [ More ... ] 

12. Finally, Sikhism shows the way to attain salvation and become One with God. Sikhism says that you do not have to fast, abstain, go on renunciation or enter a monastery in order to meet God. All you have to do is have faith, recite the Name of God and remember Him for each possible moment. Guru Ji themselves got married and lived a family life and showed everyone that you can meet God while living a family life. Furthermore, Guru Ji said that your mind has to be detached from this world, you have to look this world as a temporary place, you will not be here forever, one day you will have to die. What you do while you are alive is critical, so make your decisions wisely. Furthermore, you do not have to detach yourself from this world physically, you can lead a normal family life and still be able to meet God. [ More ... ] 

Guru Nanak Dev Ji laid the foundation of Sikhism as instructed by God. The next nine Guru sent to this world by God, strengthened the roots of Sikhism and enlightened people to meditate on One God only. Many people found the true meaning of Sikhism and those who did join and embraced Sikhism with love. Sikhism tells everyone to get rid of egotism, anger, greed, and materialistic things. Sikhism tells everyone to live a humble life and worship God. God sees all and your worship will be fruitful with time. 

It is completely ridiculous to consider Sikhism a sect of any other religion. Just like you wouldn’t consider Christianity a sect of Buddhism, you should not consider Sikhism a sect of either Islam or Hinduism or a combination of both. 

For Answer visit: http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/combination.html


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 22, 2005)

All the religions in the world have a single message and the single theme but written in a different way.

So , it may seem to anyone at a glance that one or more religion is the sect of the other .

For example , There are many ways to write a following sentence..

"A cat is four footed animal"

"A cat is an animal which has four legs"

"Four footed animal a Cat is"

"A cat having four legs is an animal"

"An animal having four legs is a cat"

There are thousands of permutations and combinations.

So are the scriptures and messages of each and every religion.


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Apr 25, 2006)

I learned recently through a friend that a Muslim author wrote a book claiming Guru Nanak Devji was a Muslim. Apparently a court case ensued during or after which he claimed that even if he was convicted for life he would never stop claiming Guru Nanak Devji was a Muslim. My friend was quite enraged by this story. However my feelings are quite the opposite. If a Prophet, Guru (or anyone who claims they are God's messenger) is true, then they ought to have the power to attract the minds of all men who seek their creator. I have yet to meet anyone who, having learnt of Guru Nanak Devji's teachings, isn't drawn to God. Bahlol Fakir in Bagdhad went into meditation for the remaining sixty years of his life after Guru Nanak Devji spent three months with him and imparted divine knowledge to him. He constructed a memorial in honour of Satguruji which can still be seen just outside of Bagdhad. 

He won the hearts of those who despised and attacked others. His message was one of unity through compassion and without hypocrisy.

*Guru Nanak Devji didn't create another religion, He purified and redeemed existing beliefs*. He was Satguru to all men of God.


----------



## drkhalsa (Apr 25, 2006)

> I learned recently through a friend that a Muslim author wrote a book claiming Guru Nanak Devji was a Muslim.




Dear Sikh Namdhari ji,


People usually ( not always ) write such books to prove  that Guru Nanak Dev JI was a muslim and extend it further to say that all Sikhs are basically Muslim just a sect of Islam and so all sikh should take Prophet Mohamed as their saviour 

So this some time gives a good reason to fight a case against such mischief


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 31, 2007)

How to figure out who is a Muslim and who is a sikh ?

Sikhs have to find creative ways to tell the public that they are not muslims.
How can that....how can this..... how can that happen ? Booklet? 
Differences between Sikhs and Muslims  or How to differentiate.........

Give your opinions !!!!


----------



## TGill (Aug 31, 2007)

Tell public like - muslims believe in Allah and sikhs Waheguru !! 

Quite funny to hear that sikhs can't distinguish themselves thru their deeds but need some published material !!


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL, that funny.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 31, 2007)

panja said:


> Q: Many people think that Sikhism is a sect of Islam or Hinduism and many others think that Sikhism is a combination of Islam and Hinduism. What do Sikhs say about this topic?


 
Many Sikh themselves think that Sikhism is in effect Vaishnavism. If Vaisnavism was a plantet at the centre of the Universe.........Sikhism would be the planet furthest from it.


----------



## naingwin1976 (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually I don't know but what i knew is "Gurunanak Ji" learn a lot and even he travel to macca  for pilgrim. It's not insulting your religion and if you all feel so my heart deep and sincere apologies is extended to all of you to forgive me.

I trust and believe all religions is same and referre to only and superame LORD who is above all and LORD is only one creator, preserver and destroyer of universes when he(Note LORD is neither male or female but i referre as he) wish.

All called, calling and will call one LORD in different names. 

In Islam ALLAH have only reveal to 99 names to call him. But he have a lot of names which reciting by different angles and creatures.

In other religions also said samilar one.

Islam is forbided to insult other religions and if insulted to other means insults to ourself.
Anyhow all religions teach same good things to perform but humans walked other ways as they interprete for their easiness. But when they close their eyes on their dead they will know they were wrongs. pity for them but need to improved ourself not to face so.


----------



## naingwin1976 (Jan 20, 2009)

panja said:


> Q: Many people think that Sikhism is a sect of Islam or Hinduism and many others think that Sikhism is a combination of Islam and Hinduism. What do Sikhs say about this topic?
> 
> A: Sikhism is an individual religion formed by God through Sikh Guru.
> 
> ...



Dear,

This is not a insulting to other and i mean is only philosophical way. Simples language may rude and extended my apologies to all. Because i myself is phylosopher and learning all religions in open minded.

I'm not happy with your explanation and may i explain more.


4. Muslims believe in polygamy and they even marry their cousins. By Islamic law Muslims can have up to four wives. Guru Nanak Dev Ji completely denounced these activities and instructed to be wedded to one person only. 

Explanation : It's only allowed to merry to widows.Official married is better than calling prostitutes which Lord already knew human deed before creation start. Merry four wives is not a sin because man have more sexual power and desire than woman. Also it can prevent STD deceases and unknown childrens or fatherless childs. 

5. Muslims indulge in animal sacrifices and Guru Nanak told them that this would not bring any good. Killing God’s creations in the Name of God is totally ironic. [ More ... ] 

Explanation : Animal sacrifices is memories of ismael's sacrify to Lord and meat, blood and victims  are not reach to Lord but only intended for persons who are hunger when other are very mercy to animals (claiming animal rights and not to kills when humans are dieing for hunger) This Animals sacrifies meat saved a lot of human who hunger in africa (did you ever learn that). Calling God name mean asking permission before killing his creature and proving only intended for feeding ourself not for totureing. is that wrong ?

6. Muslims do not give women equal status. However, Sikhism instructs to give women equal status. [ More ... ] 

Muslim have equal right on woman excepted to merry four husbands which is clearly can define who is who seed. In india only indian muslim woman can't enjoy same right. Parda (headdcafe) is noly protact womans from misdeed mans whos wacth their beauty and go in to toilet for masterbation. Which religion offred divorce waitting periods for womans so they can get remerry again or if they have praganent divoce must wait until bear child(must get subsides within this periods). Then childs get father name and also subsidies for child. Did any other religion give so benefits? In democracies country womans are toy for mans in club, bars & party. Is that any mans strips show? what equalities they mean to womans sleep with husband at night, work home work, rise childs, clean house, arranged all house properties then again  find money for familties? when do they can rest? Night? FUNNY EQUALLITIES IF I'M WOMANS I'LL DEFINATLY SAY IT'S SUCK. 

7. Muslims makes fast and consider the month of Ramadan holy. Sikhism instructs that making your body suffer will not help you to meet God. Sikhism tells that meditation of God is above all. 
 Explanation : If you don't know mean and feeling of hunger you will not enough to say sympathy to other who are in hunger. Want to be one with Lord first you need to one with nearest humans. If not saying is saying nothings more nothingless. Fasting is a resting of stomach for sometime but it may make hunger so you know other who are in hunger. Meditation is good but first leave your family and property then go to forest for meditation. That will help you for good times to reach Lord. Wether you can't be done what is your quest is.


8. Both Hindus and Muslims cut their hair. Sikhs however do not cut their hair as a respect towards God and live the way God made us. [ More ... ] 

Explanation : Cutting hair is not a sins. Mean of hair as a respect towards God and live the way God made us? We need cloth, slipper, turbuns, algriculture for food, car for ridings,,so on... So do we need to respect toward God without inventing or did we disrespected towards God by doing so. It's invalid expanation so you should find advance one.

9. Both Hindus and Muslims consider their religion superior. Guru Nanak Dev Ji instructed to focus on meditation of God instead of glorifying a religion. To the Muslims Guru Nanak says, “The Muslims praise the Islamic law; they read and reflect upon it but God’s bound servants are those who bind themselves to see God” (Guru Granth Sahib, 465). 

Explanation : Islam mean submittion to Allah and Muslim mean the one who submitted. Bound with God is ? Can you now? only imagination can do this. Anyhow we all have to go back to God. If you follow and did what he like your already bound with him because you did what he like. That mean Reflection and Practices.

10. Both Hindus and Muslim make pilgrimages. Sikhism instructs to search for God inside your heart. One does not need to go to Pilgrimages in order to be close to God. In addition, Sikhism instructs that taking bath at pilgrimages do not wash sins. Bathing at Ganga, and Triveni does not clean your soul. The only way to clean your soul is to meditate on God. [ More ... ] 

Explanation : I greed this on "The only way to clean your soul is to meditate on God." But what to ? His name? It'll be good one. Pilgrimes in islam is a order not a happy practices and a lot of rules to show humans are weak and same each other. Not only praying at grand moques.

11. Moreover, Sikhism instructs the purpose of life. The purpose of this life is to become one with God, to merge in the One whom we originated from. 

Like liquid to liquid ? How could be? we are from earth and all go to earth even buried or cremenated all changes to dust after dried.  Moreover, Sikhism instructs the purpose of life mean humanism ? all religions teach so and not a new one.

12. Finally, Sikhism shows the way to attain salvation and become One with God. Sikhism says that you do not have to fast, abstain, go on renunciation or enter a monastery in order to meet God. All you have to do is have faith, recite the Name of God and remember Him for each possible moment. Guru Ji themselves got married and lived a family life and showed everyone that you can meet God while living a family life. Furthermore, Guru Ji said that your mind has to be detached from this world, you have to look this world as a temporary place, you will not be here forever, one day you will have to die. What you do while you are alive is critical, so make your decisions wisely. Furthermore, you do not have to detach yourself from this world physically, you can lead a normal family life and still be able to meet God. [ More ... ]

 Explanation : I'll not discuss this one because it's purely SIKH RELIGIOUS TEACHING and i should not discuss what i don't know.

Dear all Sincerely i say if you have any questions you can discuss me in open minded.i myself is a learner.

thank you all and may attain all you wish


----------



## naingwin1976 (Jan 28, 2009)

Do any body have comments?
no comments mean no one interested in this threads.


----------



## lotus lion (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello Brother Naingwin1976,

Welcome to the Forum. If i am honest, I do believe that many people are interested but are yet to post comment.

Sincerely i wish to interface with you to help form correct view and will work on a set of Arguements to show That Sikhi is its own soverign Entity of a Dharma.

Note that this is different from 2 Dharma's that are comprised of the same elements expressing them in different ways, but time permitting, we will be able to set up a thread for that. 

It will take a little bit of time but please bare with me 

Looking to speak soon,

Lotus Lion


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 28, 2009)

lotus lion said:


> Hello Brother Naingwin1976,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. If i am honest, I do believe that many people are interested but are yet to post comment.
> 
> ...



Naingwin 1976 ji

I agree with the comments of lotus_lion above. People are interested and you find that many have a lot to say about this. Recently we had on SPN a similar thread -- it had to be shut down to further comments because some members were not able to be balanced and objective. The topic is interesting and can lead to very interesting comparisons and contrasts, and I hope this thread turns out to be one of the best discussions on the topic. You have to just wait for the interest to pick up -- it will. Let's see if there are people who will compare understandings of concepts like Dharma, and other concepts, which are related in both paths, but also have unique meanings in Sikhism. Thank you for showing that your are serious and are looking for good intellectual discussion. 

Looking to speak soon,
*
Needed to make a clarification: the two dharmas I referred to above are Hindu dharma versus Sikh dharma. The thread title includes Muslims and Hindus and I did not mean to imply that Islam has a concept of dharma. It does not. *


----------



## naingwin1976 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dear all,
i be here and waiting.
thank you for trying discuss with me
please come a forth
send massage to if done
naing win


----------



## lotus lion (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Naingwin1976,

I have decided to open up a new thread.

Please see:

http://www.sikhism.us/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/23945-sikhis-root-in-eternal-shabad-guru.html 

My best regards,

Lotus Lion


----------



## satnamwaheguru (May 5, 2009)

It was a really interesting Article . A great one indeed . We Need More of the same .
Thank you for writing this . 

And for the faithful readers of this blog I would like to suggest a very good
 resource on sikh religious books that one of my friends recommended
 to me.  They have a large variety of books on Sikh religion, Gurbani, 
The Sikh Gurus, Guru Granth Sahib Meanings, Sukhmani Sahib , Nitnem Gutkas ,
Pothis etc . They are the largest publishers and suppliers of Sikh religious books in 
the world based in India. Here is their website : Sikh Religious , Historical and Cultural Books - Sikh Religious Items - Kirpans, Chaur Sahib , Rumaale etc

I ordered them books via email and paid through western union . They also accept 
credit cards . Also if you have a book in mind and can not find on their website 
just mail them or call them . Email : contact@jsks.co.in . I discovered a lot of books with them .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 5, 2009)

devinesanative said:


> All the religions in the world have a single message and the single theme but written in a different way.
> 
> So , it may seem to anyone at a glance that one or more religion is the sect of the other .
> 
> ...



Those are just words rearranged...too simplistic...

The main thing is the "CAT" is a very different animal.

1. The CAT is a Terrible Monster with sharp claws that cuts /slashes/swallows "rats" alive without mercy...GROWLS..whines..shows anger by slashing open entire sofas, cushions and mattresses pillows..slashes even its kittens that dont "obey" or annoy it..

2. The "cat" is a fluffy pussycat that purrs softly, keeps its claws  covered up...and never slashes/cuts anyone, doesn't growl..and whine...sips its milk quietly..and grooms itself...lovingly feeds its kittens....and gently brings them back even if they wander off...

3. The "cat" doesnt EXIST. Nirvana does. Period.

Get the point ??:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## spnadmin (May 5, 2009)

Profound lesson. I hope people get it.


----------



## angie (Oct 27, 2012)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> I learned recently through a friend that a Muslim author wrote a book claiming Guru Nanak Devji was a Muslim.
> 
> 
> I know this post is old, however I easily found it in Google, so I hope it is okay that I address it.
> ...


----------



## angie (Oct 27, 2012)

kudihug


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Oct 27, 2012)

I personally differ in considering Sikhi as Sikh-ism.
Because Sikhi is as old as the humanity itself.
.It is all about direct
relationship  between The CREATOR and the being.

Sikhi exists right within womb of any mother from where 
any being starts his wordly journey.

There is very clear message in Gurbanee about the role of true GuRu in 
the world.
It is stated that on taking birth there is disconnection of the being from
the CREATOR.This is so under the influence of MAYA.
So in this world there is need for a true satguru for effecting reunion 
with the same  CREATOR. True GuRu actually does this with its grace.

Sikhi is thus a very simple to follow and without any much of rituals 
as founded in other followings of the time

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------

